# Well if this EMT thing doesn't work out....



## MedicPrincess (Jan 27, 2005)

We had our Airway skills check off last night in my EMT-B class.  Four Stations.

1.  BVM, 1 and 2 person
2.  Airway Adjuncts and Suctioning
3.  O2 Therapy - (Basically 15LPM, NRB, call for ALS)
4.  Combi-Tube - (Our protocols allow EMT-B use)

So our whole class is outside.  Four people go up.  As one person comes out, the let everyone know what skill they just did, and the next person in line for that skill goes (We had a nice little system worked out, it was Fabulous!)

We have this girl in our class, who is Dual Enrolled - still in HS, taking college classes.  She comes out and we all look up at her.  She couldn't remember the name of the skill she just did.  She couldn't remember the name of it before she did it, or after.  Not really a surprise.

Anyway, so we ask her, What did you just do?  Turning sideways she leans her head back, opens her mouth, and making a circle with her hand she does "THAT" up and down motion.  She says, You know, that round thingie that you put in the mouth and into the throat!
:lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

Yep, in a class of 8 FF you can just bet where that went to.  It didn't have tears from laughing until one off the guys says, Well you know, if this EMT thing doesn't work out, theres always the Movies!


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 27, 2005)

A good laugh.  Just what I needed to start the day.


----------



## runindash05 (Jan 27, 2005)

Sounds like a girl in my class 

Have a good night!

Brandon


----------



## 40sCutest (Jan 27, 2005)

Hilarious but kind of not... If every class had one of those I think I might have been ours. I was in high school taking college classes and I was always dumb about something.... hmmm   :huh:


----------



## emtbuff (Jan 27, 2005)

Well I don't think I know that I was ours duel enrolled in highschool and the EMT class.  I had a blast being the youngest one by a few years to say the least.  Needless to say I did really well in my EMT class and still can rattle stuff off when I am teaching the class.  It also really has helped me in my nursing classes.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 40sCutest_@Jan 27 2005, 07:02 PM
> *  I was always dumb about something.... hmmm   :huh:  *


 What color is your hair? :huh:


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 28, 2005)

I remember this kid I went through EMT training with that was ditzy like that. During the course at different times he did a few amazingly stupid things. The first I witnessed had to do with a trauma practical and rolling the pt on his side... all by himself. A medical practical... instead of switching the pt's nc for a nrb he just cranked it up to 15 lpm. Another trama practical he started cpr on a pt that had a pulse and was breathing. I could go on but I dont have the time to list everything. :blink:


----------



## runindash05 (Jan 28, 2005)

Or the ghetto kid in my class who likes to chew his tabacco, spit it in an empty soda bottle, then place the bottle next to me on the table.  UGH.

Brandon


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by runindash05_@Jan 28 2005, 09:34 AM
> * Or the ghetto kid in my class who likes to chew his tabacco, spit it in an empty soda bottle, then place the bottle next to me on the table.  UGH.
> 
> Brandon *


 Were we in the same class?  Oh, wait, I'm not a ghetto kid!


----------



## EMTstudent (Jan 29, 2005)

I have a young 18 yr old guy, soon-to-be-in-fire-school... he cracks us all up... He came to me while practicing listening for lung sounds... raised both of his hands...to...erm...chest level....and proceeds to ask me if he could listen to my lungs.... YEAH RIGHT!!! LOL - then he kept telling me he couldn't hear my lungs (from the back) and I realized that he had the ear plugs from his scope in backwards... That was fun.

This same guy goes to take my BP and squeezes the bulb to about 250 - (I am very small) and my arm turned purple.  He releases the valve, VERY SLOWLY, and stops when he gets to the systolic pressure.  He reads it to me...then releases the valve, again VERY SLOWLY, and then stops again when he gets to my diastolyic pressure.... THEN, he turns around and starts talking to another student while the cuff is still inflated...and left me there for like 2 minutes...until I had to yell at him....  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

He's such a nut case.

So far the people in my class are good.  There is only one annoying person that the instructors have to tell to shut up from time to time because he thinks he knows everything .... (a 30 yr old life guard who works for Disney)... 


Anyways, thought I would share....


----------



## EMTstudent (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by runindash05_@Jan 28 2005, 11:34 AM
> * Or the ghetto kid in my class who likes to chew his tabacco, spit it in an empty soda bottle, then place the bottle next to me on the table.  UGH.
> 
> Brandon *


 OMG - I have two people in my class like that...only they aren't ghetto kids...they are....as they claim to be... "COWBOYS"... In Orlando Florida.... can you believe that???

 :blink:


----------



## 40sCutest (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Jan 27 2005, 09:41 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Jan 27 2005, 09:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-40sCutest_@Jan 27 2005, 07:02 PM
> *  I was always dumb about something.... hmmm  :huh:  *


What color is your hair? :huh: [/b][/quote]
I have cute brown hair thank you!!

My best stupid move:

My first time putting an O2 bottle together I broke it.... I put the regulatior on the wrong way. I never lived it down and to this day shake when I have to put one together... I guess it will get better with time.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 40sCutest_@Jan 29 2005, 07:01 PM
> * My best stupid move:
> 
> My first time putting an O2 bottle together I broke it.... I put the regulatior on the wrong way. I never lived it down and to this day shake when I have to put one together... I guess it will get better with time. *


  :lol:  :lol:   That is SO funny.  Now I don't feel like such a complete moron.

First time I put a regulator on, one of the Officers at the FD handed it and the bottle to me and said, Here it only goes on one way.  Its FF proof.

So, five minutes later I handed it back to him.  Sure enough the wrong way.  Training that night opened with first "Youll never guess with SHE did"  then a lesson on putting together an O2 bottle.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 29, 2005)

The O2 bottle is the worst...I had a hard time with it too. and the first time I had to hook up O2 in the field.....I stuck the tubing on the wrong part. I should have realized this when the tubing didn't seem to fit right on there.

I had one student try to put a traction splint on me in class. he didn't size it right and the thing went up my butt. So without thinking I said out loud. "You're sticking it up my ***!" Even the instructor was tearing up with laughter, that's one I have yet to live down.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 30, 2005)

One my my partners while in EMT school was hurt with the traction splint.  I guess they did a few too many turns, and the traction was a bit too much.  They ended up having to take her to the hospital... good thing there were so many EMTs on hand  :lol:


----------



## EMTstudent (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Jan 29 2005, 11:15 PM
> * "You're sticking it up my ***!" Even the instructor was tearing up with laughter, that's one I have yet to live down. *


 LMFAO!!!!!!


That would have been fun to witness....


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jan 31, 2005)

now you probably won't live it down here either!! :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## cbdemt (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTstudent+Jan 29 2005, 05:06 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTstudent @ Jan 29 2005, 05:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-runindash05_@Jan 28 2005, 11:34 AM
> * Or the ghetto kid in my class who likes to chew his tabacco, spit it in an empty soda bottle, then place the bottle next to me on the table. UGH.
> 
> Brandon *


OMG - I have two people in my class like that...only they aren't ghetto kids...they are....as they claim to be... "COWBOYS"... In Orlando Florida.... can you believe that???

 :blink: [/b][/quote]
 Yea, I had a whole class of "cowboys."  Yet they all lived in town...


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2005)

Ha! Yeah well I'll never live it down at home either, but that's a WHOLE different story.... :blink:


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jan 31, 2005)

you didn't need to go there!! :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Jan 29 2005, 09:15 PM
> * The O2 bottle is the worst...I had a hard time with it too. and the first time I had to hook up O2 in the field.....I stuck the tubing on the wrong part. I should have realized this when the tubing didn't seem to fit right on there.
> 
> I had one student try to put a traction splint on me in class. he didn't size it right and the thing went up my butt. So without thinking I said out loud. "You're sticking it up my ***!" Even the instructor was tearing up with laughter, that's one I have yet to live down. *


 Why am I suddenly thinking about the picture of the guy that Phridae posted in the thread Cool Pics?  Just think, Wingnut, it could have been MUCH worse!


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 1, 2005)

For that.......I am grateful!


----------



## medic03 (Feb 1, 2005)

ok, I teach a medic class, and I had a ditzy student last year who was all chest and nothing in her head. She was busy bullshitting with her firend that was next to her during a trauma senerio in class.  She was taking the pt's bp,  trying to still ******** wither friend and put the stethascope on the pt's elbow. SHe tried to take the BP twice like that until she noticed what she was doing and turned all red. I was just staring at her wondering what in the hell she was doing.  She didn't live that down for a long time.  P.S she didn't make it through the class..........   :blink:


----------



## Phridae (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Jan 27 2005, 09:41 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Jan 27 2005, 09:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-40sCutest_@Jan 27 2005, 07:02 PM
> *  I was always dumb about something.... hmmm   :huh:  *


What color is your hair? :huh: [/b][/quote]

What do you have against people and their hair color?  :huh: 

I was also the youngest in my class. Doing the whole high school and college thing. It was rough. Going to HS full time, a pt job and 16 hours of emt class a week.  Lets not mention the class was held on a campus 40 minutes away. Needless to say I never got more than 5 hours of sleep last winter. Not pleasent. I was pretty cranky the whole time. 

Thankfully, I was not the ditzy one in class. I didnt pay attention too much though. I passed, thankfully. It was the people who were constantly in their books, having mass study session and asking questions everytime the instructor inhaled to start her lecture that fail the class. I think they put too much thought into it.


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 1, 2005)

It was the people who were constantly in their books, having mass study session and asking questions everytime the instructor inhaled to start her lecture that fail the class. I think they put too much thought into it. 



I remember a group like that in my class as well. They had a two day study session for the final test and practicals. I know for a fact 2 did not pass anything, a couple ended up going to a different site to take the practicals over, and one became to scared to even try the practicals.


----------



## EMTstudent (Feb 1, 2005)

WOW 

Makes me wonder if I am over doing it?????   I spend all my weekends studying (I do take breaks and spend time with friends and family)  and I have a study group which meets once a week...

So far, I am doing okay.. I have a 91% in my class and it's getting higher...  But I hope I don't end up like those "others"


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 1, 2005)

Ask Medic03 - we started out our basic class with 98 -100% averages, while our friends were having trouble getting by... then we stopped reading the book while our friends started studying... and we all met in the middle.   :lol: 

Medic03 - I miss our little group in the back of the room!


----------



## emtbuff (Feb 1, 2005)

Okay one for being in a nursing class right now I am finding that this semester I have done the study guides a head of time.  Sit with the class ( total of 9 students).  We study before the test and quiz each other.  I have reread the notes (powerpoints) and other hand outs before I go to bed the night before the test.  and generally once or twice before the test.  Then we generally sit around a BS untill the test.  so far so good.  I would say don't but to much extra studying.  If you're doing alright then you should keep it up.  Take you time on the test My largest down fall.  Then before the national I would say review the topics that are on the national test and take it easy.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Feb 1 2005, 03:51 PM
> * Medic03 - I miss our little group in the back of the room! *


 ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? :huh:  :blink:  :huh:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Feb 1 2005, 05:29 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Feb 1 2005, 05:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-rescuecpt_@Feb 1 2005, 03:51 PM
> * Medic03 - I miss our little group in the back of the room! *


???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? :huh:  :blink:  :huh: [/b][/quote]
 I'm not sure that we want to know... :blink:


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+Feb 1 2005, 08:14 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ Feb 1 2005, 08:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure that we want to know... :blink: [/b][/quote]
 I agree...  :unsure:


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt+Feb 2 2005, 07:37 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (coloradoemt @ Feb 2 2005, 07:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree...  :unsure: [/b][/quote]
 Haha, whatever - you're just jealous you weren't in your basic class with me, medic03, danny, al, and john.  sitting in the back of the classroom.


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Feb 2 2005, 08:13 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Feb 2 2005, 08:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, whatever - you're just jealous you weren't in your basic class with me, medic03, danny, al, and john.  sitting in the back of the classroom. [/b][/quote]
 No really I am just nervous... see  :unsure:


----------



## Phridae (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+Jan 31 2005, 11:52 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ Jan 31 2005, 11:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Wingnut_@Jan 29 2005, 09:15 PM
> * The O2 bottle is the worst...I had a hard time with it too. and the first time I had to hook up O2 in the field.....I stuck the tubing on the wrong part. I should have realized this when the tubing didn't seem to fit right on there.
> 
> I had one student try to put a traction splint on me in class. he didn't size it right and the thing went up my butt. So without thinking I said out loud. "You're sticking it up my ***!" Even the instructor was tearing up with laughter, that's one I have yet to live down. *


Why am I suddenly thinking about the picture of the guy that Phridae posted in the thread Cool Pics?  Just think, Wingnut, it could have been MUCH worse!   [/b][/quote]
 Yeah, traction splint, telephone pole....I dont know. Its a toss up. 

I was also a back of the class room person. No one wants to sit in front, and all the middle seats were taken.  I ened up getting along great with everyone else back there. And I didn't know anyone when I first walked into that class room.
I had my first IV-tech class tonight. Same thing, I knew no one. Until, 5 minutes late, a girl who was in my basic class walked in. I was so happy to see her. I wasnt alone!


----------

